# just curious if anyone has given colostrum a try



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi, 
I mentioned colostrum earlier on this site and nobody replied. I was just wondering if anyone gave it a try. It has really helped me out a lot with my s.a. and depression. I mentioned it at the sjw forum, and somebody tried it out and told me it was helping them out a lot just after the fourth day. I have recently been taking lemon balm as well and I feel like I have finally beaten my s.a. completely. The colostrum fixed my deep rooted s.a., like looking people in the eye and speaking with ease. And the lemon balm calmed my nerves and fear of people. It also makes me feel really good and normal. I've been talking to strangers like it was nothing. I used to not be able to get the words out of my mouth and now I enjoy talking. It's a complete turn around. I'v tried basically everything out there and nothing has done this for me. So if you are skeptical of trying anything else and you don't think you can get better. I would recommend these two things in a second. If you have deep rooted s.a. or just anxiety socially then you owe it to yourself to give them a try. It doesn't matter where you get them from as long as they are a reputable company.


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd love to give it a try, I just have a few questions. Do you get Colostrum in a health food store? How is it taken, ie. capsules, tablets, and how much do you take per day?


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,
Colostrum is a body building supplement, but it's also good for a lot of other things as well. It is the nutrition produced from a cow's breast milk the first six hours after birth. It's not like milk peptides or any other supplement from milk. It hasn't been studied for anxiety disorders or depression, but since they've been researching it they've been finding out more and more good things about it. I heard about it from a friend who had depression and said it cured her. So I tried it, not thinking it would help me after trying sjw, anti-depressants and everything else. But after the third day from taking three twice a day on an empty stomache I felt an immediate difference. It cured my deep rooted s.a., I was able to speak up and do a lot of other functions normal people take for granted but I still had anxiety, shyness, and fear of people. I think their are two forms of social anxiety. One is when your mind is set to the wrong function , not only are you uncomfortable talking but you can't get the words out of your mouth. And the other is having anxiety in social settings like being really nervous, being shy or having a fear of people. When I took colostrum the first one was fixed immediately but I still had shyness, anxiety and fear of people. I know it's confusing, everytime I try to explain this to people they usually don't understand. But the main thing is if you do have your internal makeup set to the wrong function and not just anxiety socially. Then you will feel some kind of difference from sjw, anti-depressants, and colostrum. I tried sjw and anti-depressants and I felt a difference but they never took full effect and they wore off after a while. That's why so many people who try these things never feel a difference, they'll tell you it did'nt work for them. And they may have as many problems as anyone else, but their chemistry isn't backwards. I don't know the science of it, I just learned from being there myself. It took me a while to figure it out but I realized that just one remedy would'nt make me completely better. So recently I tried passion flower and lemon balm and for the first time in my life I feel completely cured. The herbal relaxants helped me with my nerves, shyness, and fear of people. And the colostrum fixed my defect. If you think you might just have nervousness, shyness or what ever then I suggest passion flower and lemon balm. If you think you are chemically backwards. Then try colostrum also. With colostrum you should feel a difference within a week following the directions. And if you don't you probably just have regular anxiety. Colostrum is sold at local health food stores, and places like iherb.com also have different versions of it. Just make sure it's 100% first milking colostrum. And if you feel a difference from it you can start lowering your doses and that will save you a lot of money. I only take one a day for two days and then skip a day, but I've been taking it for six months. Saw Palmetto Harvesting has good deals on passion flower. And I buy my lemon balm from iherb, I just ordered some of the oil because the capsules take a while to kick in with a meal.


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks so much for all of the info on Colostrum! I'm going to go out today to my local health food store and see if they have it. I'm also going to try the lemon balm and maybe the passion flower too if all of this isn't too expensive. I think I'll try the colostrum first and then add in the others so I can tell what works and what doesn't. I'll let you know if I get any help from it. Thanks again for the tips.
:thanks


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I would definately try passion flower if youre going to give any of them a try. Its the only one I tried out of the three and it has a very strong calming sensation.


----------



## polos (Jun 30, 2005)

hi i have started taking colostrum based on your advice was taking two capsules twice a day but i mayb increase dose this is the third day im not to sure if its taking effect just yet but ill post again after a week or setup a new topic. ive also started taking some omega fat oils capsules as well to see if they can help.


----------



## polos (Jun 30, 2005)

i was wondering afdter eating colostrum on a empty stomach how long should i wait b4 i can eat other food?


----------



## Dusty (Jun 30, 2005)

Robo, I am very interested in trying theese herbs, you said that you use iherb, is it possible to post the url for the ones that you take so that I'm sure I'm getting the right thing.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi, you can wait about twenty or thirty minutes before eating after taking colostrum. I usually wait thirty just to be sure I'm not interfering with it. I also like to take it later in the day or at night, I know they say it's best to take it early so that it doesn't interfere with your sleep, but from my experiences it doesn't bother my sleep and it doesn't give me as much energy. But be sure to take it on an empty stomache twice a day if you're just starting out. I hope it works for you. I buy my lemon balm from iherb and nature's way is the brand I buy for the capsules, nature's apothecary is the brand I use for the lemon balm oil. You can also just buy a plant from your local plant store and brew some tea.


----------



## polos (Jun 30, 2005)

After a week of trying colostrum i have to say i have noticed beneficial effects. Though it doesnt seem to treat my anxiety as such it has put me in a much better mood and given me more enthusiasm to try things out. This could be similar to what you experienced in that you felt more comfortable making eye contact etc. Of course its early days yet but i hope the effect sticks around. Anxiety i think will take a lot of long term work and effort on my part and im thinking after reading up on treatments such as cbt that i need to expose myself to the situations that im scared off. As my main problem seems to be that ive read up about is that i have an avoidant personality disorder. I know my fear is irrationial, and as well as replacing my negative thought processes with positive ones i need to be pro active about dealing with this. I dont think ive ever been so determined about this.

Dont expect miracles with this but if it puts you in a better frame of mind its got to be worth something hasnt it and at least this one doesnt kill my sex life Of course this could just be a placebo i hope not.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi polos, I'm glad it's helping you so far. I've been on it for a long time and it seems to work better and better. So hopefully you'll have the same progress. If you have a couple extra dollars, I would highly recommend lemon balm. It's helped a lot with my anxiety these last couple weeks, although I did build up an immunity to it so I'll just have to take it on special days, but I'm definitely glad I have it.


----------



## flite (Jul 9, 2005)

I am interested in this but it seems an impossibility because I am Vegan. Is there anything that could have a similar effect yet without the animal products?


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

flite:
there are plenty of herbs about, try Lemon Balm, Passion Flower and/or Valerian Root.

I've been taking lemon balm & passion flower in tea for about 5 days now and i've noticed alot less panicking and heart racing that i had in the past. I'm going to get some valerian root as soon as i can too.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi, I don't know of anything that could substitute for colostrum. There might be something out there but I haven't heard about it. I understand how you wouldn't want to use colostrum because you're a vegan. But it's not really a dairy product, it's just nutrition. My sister is a strict vegetarian and she took colostrum without any problems. If you think it might help you in some way, I would try it out for just a week or two to see if you might be able to live with it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi, I've taken other medications with these products, so for me I haven't had any negative interactions. I would recommend getting a physician's advice before trying anything though. I still take the colostrum because when I've tried to quit taking it my s.a. came back after a couple of days. So I don't think it will help you without continued use.


I built up a tolerance to the lemon balm and passion flower after a couple of weeks, so I only take the lemon balm on special occasions and I quit taking the passion flower because I felt a little withdrawal from it. Even though I can't take the lemon balm every day I've definitely benefited from it. I think it has helped me to see things from a normal perspective and I'm really glad to have it on special occasions.


----------



## john_colorado (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi. I just found this site via google. I started taking colostrum about 3 days ago. I had bought some a long time ago and just happened to notice it on the shelf. I was looking for something to help with autoimmune issues like eczema and joint problems. So far the dry skin isn't any better, but I've noticed an improvement in my mood and energy level. I'm going to keep taking it and see what happens. I ordered some more from sunvalleycolostrum.com. Theirs comes in wafer form, which they say is more effective than capsules.

Edit: I just noticed this thread is very old. Oh well.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've never heard of useing colostrum for S.A. I know it's the first batch of breast milk the mother produces after birth, so It must have health benefits. I will try this! 

Has anyone noticed witdhdrawal effects?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I would never have thought colostrum to have this effect. I'll be sure to queue it...


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.icnr.org/articles/spr2003painmeds.htm

In this website they say that colostrum has sulfur components in it and increases glutathione production in our body.

After opening the topics about sulfur and glutathione, it did not surprise me that you benefited from it. The things you say about colostrum are very similar what i experienced after I took MSM.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Question just popped into mind: Does consuming sulfur based amino acids, methionine taurine, etc...increase sulfur by itself?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think so. NAC or methionine might even increase homocysteine levels while MSM is decreasing it. So I prefer MSM. But I am sure those aminoacids are also beneficial for us in small amounts. Because if we lack sulfur we may lack also its aminoacids right?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I just learned of something called transfer factor. It's the substance present in colostrum that boost immunity

http://www.4life.com/transferfactor.aspx


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> But it's not really a dairy product, it's just nutrition


Colostrum is definitely a dairy product. It's just milk. The milk an animal (any animal) has when they first give birth which is loaded with vitamins and antibodies to help the newborn. It still comes from the cow, it still supports all the same practices as other milk production, etc... In fact it might even be worse to use this than regular milk if we're looking at moral issues since this is the most important for the calf. Without colostrum young animals rarely survive so the calves are either being butchered right away or at least taken away from their mom's immediately and put on a bottle fed sythetic/manufactured version. If your vegetarian you do not want to take it. Especially if your vegetarian for moral reasons instead of health reasons. Try looking through some other threads in this part of the forum. There are dozens of threads just like this using a variety of other vitamins/minerals/herbs/etc.... Many different things help different people with SA.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

bump


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

From my personal experience there is huge difference among supplements based on their quality or due to the other ingredients companies put in. 

So Robo are you still benefiting from colostrum.

I think that gender and whether the person is on medication or not is also a factor.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I received my order of colostrum and took 2 tablespoons in water. I wasn't expecting to "feel" anything but it's strange. It's been a few hours and I am in a really good mood. I feel happy. I haven't taken anything else today. I called LEF's customer service to inquire about something and even the rep commented on my cheerful mood today. 

Interesting.


----------



## singingherbs (Nov 23, 2010)

hey robo! I was much inspired by your colostrum post and I just ordered some online, it should be coming any day now, I'll report back the results when I can! Just a note: I ordered the capsules AND the powder because I learned that the powder helps to heal the upper half of the body and the capsules, the lower half. interesting stuff eh?
We Shall SEEEE!


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Huh, I remember this thread from 2 years ago... I think I did try colostrum because of this post for a while, back when I was trying every supplement under the sun. I cant accurately say how it effected me though, cause I was taking so many random things..


----------



## singingherbs (Nov 23, 2010)

Akane said:


> Colostrum is definitely a dairy product. It's just milk. The milk an animal (any animal) has when they first give birth which is loaded with vitamins and antibodies to help the newborn. It still comes from the cow, it still supports all the same practices as other milk production, etc... In fact it might even be worse to use this than regular milk if we're looking at moral issues since this is the most important for the calf. Without colostrum young animals rarely survive so the calves are either being butchered right away or at least taken away from their mom's immediately and put on a bottle fed sythetic/manufactured version. If your vegetarian you do not want to take it. Especially if your vegetarian for moral reasons instead of health reasons. Try looking through some other threads in this part of the forum. There are dozens of threads just like this using a variety of other vitamins/minerals/herbs/etc.... Many different things help different people with SA.


I know the Surthrival brand collects their colostrum very ethically, that is the brand I bought.


----------



## singingherbs (Nov 23, 2010)

robo said:


> Hi,
> I mentioned colostrum earlier on this site and nobody replied. I was just wondering if anyone gave it a try. It has really helped me out a lot with my s.a. and depression. I mentioned it at the sjw forum, and somebody tried it out and told me it was helping them out a lot just after the fourth day. I have recently been taking lemon balm as well and I feel like I have finally beaten my s.a. completely. The colostrum fixed my deep rooted s.a., like looking people in the eye and speaking with ease. And the lemon balm calmed my nerves and fear of people. It also makes me feel really good and normal. I've been talking to strangers like it was nothing. I used to not be able to get the words out of my mouth and now I enjoy talking. It's a complete turn around. I'v tried basically everything out there and nothing has done this for me. So if you are skeptical of trying anything else and you don't think you can get better. I would recommend these two things in a second. If you have deep rooted s.a. or just anxiety socially then you owe it to yourself to give them a try. It doesn't matter where you get them from as long as they are a reputable company.


hey robo! I just received my colostrum capsules in the mail today, I'm still waiting on the powder though. I'm trying both methods to see if it makes a difference (apparently the powder heals the top half of the body and the capsules, the lower half). I will keep you updated on what happens!


----------



## singingherbs (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok so I tried the capsules, I took one in the morning and one after lunch. 
Wow, I know what you mean about being able to look people in the eyes. I dunno, after just one day, I just feel complete and satisfied. Like a void has been filled. I feel a strange peace...

I also need to mention that I am very sensitive to supplements, especially herbal supplements. One cup of chamomile tea and I'm out like a light. lol

But ya, I feel this stuff could really cure SA.!

After I took it, I felt it absorb into me like it was filling a missing piece of my system. I've always felt like my chemistry has been backward, like it seemed that no amount of positive thinking or anxiety exercise were working. 
 I am really happy about this! Healing is the way to go, I've never been into anxiety relief: I'm like No! I wanna cure this thing! and now i feel like that's possible. 

I also need to mention that I took Surthrival's Colostrum which is third party verified 6 hour colostrum, NOT transition milk like most colostrums on the market. I'm also a big fan of Daniel Vitalis so I felt a sort of loyalty to his product 

Hm, so this is how humans are suppose to feel...

I'm still waiting on the powder, so I will give an update on that too. As well as an update after a week on the capsules.

Please, if you are suffering form SA, GIVE THIS A TRY!!! I do also feel it's necessary, as robo said to supplement the colostrum with lemon balm, or chamomile, to relieve the physical anxiety symptoms.


----------



## jaxen (Dec 1, 2010)

I understand everyone reacts differently to different things but colostrum? Seriously? I bought this stuff not for SA but because it was suppose to help with colds. etc. The first couple of times I took it I did notice an increase in mental energy and slightly better mood, but a decrease in physical energy (made me feel somewhat groggy), and it did nothing for anxiety. In fact it may have increased it if anything. It kind of made me feel somewhat happily and giddily rushed with everything I was doing. Sort of like a happy go lucky adhd doofus. I find that feeling to be annoying. 

I'm not trying to be sexist but I think women might enjoy this stuff more than men. To me, the effects were almost identical to that of a cup of coffee when the caffeine really kicks in. Or maybe like half a can of the small RedBull. However, after the first two times I took this, the energizing effects diminished to the point where there were none. It just left me groggy and annoyed. Also, after I stopped taking it I experienced immune withdrawal effects. I felt like I was getting sick. My point is, if you take this stuff and it helps your SA significantly then you probably don't have bad SA to begin with or you've never experienced anything better.


----------



## singingherbs (Nov 23, 2010)

jaxen said:


> I understand everyone reacts differently to different things but colostrum? Seriously? I bought this stuff not for SA but because it was suppose to help with colds. etc. The first couple of times I took it I did notice an increase in mental energy and slightly better mood, but a decrease in physical energy (made me feel somewhat groggy), and it did nothing for anxiety. In fact it may have increased it if anything. It kind of made me feel somewhat happily and giddily rushed with everything I was doing. Sort of like a happy go lucky adhd doofus. I find that feeling to be annoying.
> 
> I'm not trying to be sexist but I think women might enjoy this stuff more than men. To me, the effects were almost identical to that of a cup of coffee when the caffeine really kicks in. Or maybe like half a can of the small RedBull. However, after the first two times I took this, the energizing effects diminished to the point where there were none. It just left me groggy and annoyed. Also, after I stopped taking it I experienced immune withdrawal effects. I felt like I was getting sick. My point is, if you take this stuff and it helps your SA significantly then you probably don't have bad SA to begin with or you've never experienced anything better.


hey jaxen, i think you've misunderstood the role of colostrum, in the body. It's not meant to be a relaxant, or even a stimulant for that matter. It's a nutritional supplement. In order to feel its "effects" you must take it for a long period of time, at least a few weeks. It's been a week since I first took it, and yes at first I was really giddy actually I couldn't sleep for a whole night on I think it was the third night. Colostrum coats your system and promotes healing, this includes the nervous system. It is also feeding your body with tons of nutrients that you probably don't normally get from your everyday diet so that relieves stress from your body as well which promotes relaxation. At the same time, people who take colostrum can go through a healing crisis where they will upheave emotions or get really sick. It has really helped me, like really helped. The fact that I can write out this well thought out message without reading it over and checking it is a miracle in itself ...


----------



## ptbmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Singingherbs,
Love your post and want to have similar results!!!! 
Where did you get your colostrum and in what form does it come? I would like it for depression and brain fog, SA, fatigue, etc....
I need to start living like a "normal" person.
thanks!!!!

Also, how do you take lemon balm? Is it a tea or capsule?
I am new to this-I have already tried all the drugs with little luck.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay this is an old thread, but I've been trying lots of different supplements to find a natural solution, and today I started colostrum....and something very weird happened. I walked out my door to take the garbage out, and my neighbors were out there playing music and kind of partying and normally I would have been aware they were out there before going out, to avoid them, but I didn't even know and when I went out the door, my neighbor was saying, "hey I was worried about you" cause I haven't been outside much lately...and I don't really know him, I don't even know his name, but it made me feel really good and surprisingly I was NOT AFRAiD. 

Now I don't know if this is just a placebo effect, or if it will last but I talked so naturally with them, I just interacted I didn't even think to be afraid. It was very strange. Good strange, just highly unusual. I also had enough energy to finish the dishes and to prepare a really nice meal, rather than getting overwhelmed or lazy and jsut giving up. I've been extremely fatigued and unwell. Anyway, so far...wow...

I'll report back as I go.


----------

